# Sewer camera reviews..



## SERVICEPLUM

Hey guys in the market for new sewer cam, what is the best on the market in your eyes? I'm looking at Spartan 200. Want your guys option on the best!!! 

Thanks


----------



## PeckPlumbing

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Hey guys in the market for new sewer cam, what is the best on the market in your eyes? I'm looking at Spartan 200. Want your guys option on the best!!!
> 
> Thanks


Same here! Im in the market for one very soon, within a month or so. It will maybe be used once a week, as we don't do much main line cleaning. Id like to stay around 3k since its not all all day everyday tool like you drain cleaners need. Ive looked at the viztrac, the hotjetusa package, and the probuilt tools one. Just not sure yet I haven't read any reviews on them besides some youtube stuff.


----------



## victoryplbaz

Just bought a General Geneye and I got the locating wand with it. Spend about 5,000... It seems to be a good unit, my son was able to use it right out the box without never seeing it. Screen is clear and sharp. Only draw back is the camera head size. I was expecting a smaller head than it is.


----------



## HSI

I have a vu- rite set up. It's ok and works every time now. Had some issues at first and they stood behind their product until I was satisfied. Not sure on their prices so check their web site. 
My next one will most likely be a Ridgid 200 mini w/the CS10 monitor or maybe the CS 6


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Hey guys in the market for new sewer cam, what is the best on the market in your eyes? I'm looking at Spartan 200. Want your guys option on the best!!!
> 
> Thanks


If you search the zone under drain cleaning forums and tools and equipment and you will find countless posts on the this very topic. I am and have been in the market for a camera system myself and I am opting to do it right the first time. So far I've bought a ridgid navitrak 2 reciever and a ridgid CS6 monitor, my next purchase will be a ridgid 200' mini. I've used mytana and scooter for many years and although the MyTana is a great unit it still spent plenty of time being sent out for repairs. I was considering a Vu-Rite and Easy cam only to discover plenty of dislike by users, so for my money I'm going with a ridgid system and be done with it.


----------



## dhal22

The service with Ridgid is the key for me. When a fairly new battery charger failed on me, the local rep brought me one of his until my replacement arrived. If my camera, Propress, etc needs service, he promises the same.

David


----------



## Will

Ridgid SeeSnake Mini with CS10 monitor gets my vote. Possibly the RM200


----------



## Unclog1776

I love the clarity of the Mytana dcb12 monitor but I will say I have a lot of issues with the heads


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Unclog1776 said:


> I love the clarity of the Mytana dcb12 monitor but I will say I have a lot of issues with the heads


Your absolutely right Unclog, the clarity on the MyTana is great and the pushrod on the fullsize is great for pushin long runs with plenty of bends but those heads just always have issues, which is why I'm gonna give ridgid a go.


----------



## alberteh

I had an older GEN EYE 3 (stolen last week) that never had any problems in 8 years.


----------



## Letterrip

Will said:


> Ridgid SeeSnake Mini with CS10 monitor gets my vote. Possibly the RM200


We are looking right now as well. I have ruled out the RM200 because it is spec'ed with a lower resolution than the mini. Anyone have experience with both that can tell me if there is an appreciable difference?


----------



## Unclog1776

How does the seesnake mini do in 6"? And what's the price tag on them?


----------



## plbgbiz

I don't think the RM is built for real job conditions. It should come with a "fragile" label.


----------



## Unclog1776

plbgbiz said:


> I don't think the RM is built for real job conditions. It should come with a "fragile" label.


What system do you use? I have seen a few of your still images and the quality is very nice. On my list of equipment to replace is my camera. I'm just tired of fixing it all the time.


----------



## plbgbiz

Unclog1776 said:


> What system do you use? I have seen a few of your still images and the quality is very nice. On my list of equipment to replace is my camera. I'm just tired of fixing it all the time.


Mini See Snake 200'
Micro Reel 100'
CS10 Monitor

Also have two MyTana cameras and a VuRite main line camera. They stay on the shelf.


----------



## SERVICEPLUM

The spartan 200 has been ordered!!! Will arrive late this week or early next week!!! Will let you guys know how it works!!!


----------



## JAraiza

I have two Ridgid Seesnake minis color and BW and love these things. The quality is on point.


----------



## bulldozer

SERVICEPLUM said:


> The spartan 200 has been ordered!!! Will arrive late this week or early next week!!! Will let you guys know how it works!!!


We have a handful of them. No complaints so far.


----------



## Plumbergeek

Stay away from MyTana! They have absolutely ZERO customer service, always telling me that they can't fix the older model equipment and that I had to upgrade.
Just recently sent them a camera (Mini Push Camera (MSA-PCAM) that had an obvious electrical issue in the camera head. Now, this unit has been used maybe 3 times since I purchased it, and only by me! The unit looked brand new but their office girl called and said that the unit was in such bad shape that it should be replaced???? Never Again will I purchase any equipment from them!


----------



## Unclog1776

Plumbergeek said:


> Stay away from MyTana! They have absolutely ZERO customer service, always telling me that they can't fix the older model equipment and that I had to upgrade. Just recently sent them a camera (Mini Push Camera (MSA-PCAM) that had an obvious electrical issue in the camera head. Now, this unit has been used maybe 3 times since I purchased it, and only by me! The unit looked brand new but their office girl called and said that the unit was in such bad shape that it should be replaced???? Never Again will I purchase any equipment from them!


How old was the system that it was only used 3 times. Mytana warranties just about everything but the push rod for a year after purchase


----------



## Plumbergeek

The unit is around 6yrs old, its the small camera for 1.5 & under drains and I just don't have many calls for it over the years. I did have the dual system & the small camera went bad within a year just after they discontinued that system.
After much banter they accidentally admitted there were problems with the design and sent me the seperate system at no cost to me.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## SERVICEPLUM

Got it!! So far so good!! Great camera with many features on the ipad!! And the locator works wonders around any other brand!!!


----------



## sparky

SERVICEPLUM said:


> Got it!! So far so good!! Great camera with many features on the ipad!! And the locator works wonders around any other brand!!!


How much did this unit set you back???any dislikes as of yet??Thanks!!!


----------



## cjtheplumber

I do camera inspections at least 4 times a day or lots of more. I have used most brands for the past 14 years, including mini reels and big reels. So far the one that I found to be the best is ridgid seesnake. I do lots of inspections for other plumbers as well.

Now it also depends on what you do for residential and commercial 2",3,4,6 and some 8" lines the mini seesnake 200ft is perfect. Some homes don't have clean outs so you will go on the roof to run the camera. But with the mini reel you can get to the main from a 2" access from the kitchen or laundry etc. So this is our number one camera system. 

If you will work 6" lines you need the big reel as you can push the camera far into the line. Stay away from the very small reels with the monitors mounted on the reel. This cameras are good up to about 60ft and you can't push them anymore due to the small push rod. Seesnakes will take lots of abuse any other system simply doesn't do the job. 

Message me if you have any questions I hope this helps


----------



## titaniumplumbr

You can't push a ridgid over 200' in a 6" line I use an enviro sight that's an actual aim line camera. I've never used a spartan let me know if you like it. We have 9 ridgids of All sizes also a large enviro sight 400' and two peer points which are ok but you have adjust the head so you can get a good visual my advice is ridgid for the home inspections and a main line for your bigger jobs


----------



## gear junkie

This was with the mini. Distance or size isn't the issue. It's the fittings.


----------



## sparky

So if I was gonna go buy a camera tomorrow what in y'all opinion would be the best???90% would be in 4" lines or less,but would like something to do a bigger line if needed....is it the ridgid see snake that everybody likes???


----------



## titaniumplumbr

Yes the ridgid see snake mini would be great for you get one with a long enough push rod to do 300' at least


----------



## titaniumplumbr

When you say fittings I can only assume you mean the number of offsets you need to go through. The answer to this is how much would you like to spend on a camera repair and ultimately a new head I tell my customers after 3 offsets if it becomes very tough to push I won't go any further for fear I'll damage the equipment


----------



## cjtheplumber

titaniumplumbr said:


> When you say fittings I can only assume you mean the number of offsets you need to go through. The answer to this is how much would you like to spend on a camera repair and ultimately a new head I tell my customers after 3 offsets if it becomes very tough to push I won't go any further for fear I'll damage the equipment


This is where the seesnake is better than others. I believe the lenses are made out of sapphire or something that is very strong. The seesnakes take lots of abuse and those who own them know what I mean.

The problem we had with other brands was that the lenses would break very easy on a small misalignment they would crack. So we purchased some affordable systems but at the end of the day we ended up paying more because these camera systems would spend more time getting repaired than actually doing inspections. After this we only buy seesnakes.

Ridgid will outlast most other brands but the only problem I got with them is that they are very expensive and #2 their lifetime warranty is BS I have yet to get a free repair they always find a way to blame one thing or the other and charge. Ridgid systems do break here and there, but the abuse they take compare to any other brand is simply crazy. The push rod cables don't kink very easy and again the camera head takes a beating. Have a ridgid representative hit the camera on the floor they do it. Try any other system and see what happens with this test:whistling2:

when it comes to offsets and turns the see snake will do excellent up to about 150ft then is hard to push. On a straight line works great anything over 150ft I recommend their big reel as the push rod has a thicker cable than the mini and travels far and is easier to push. 

I hope this helps anyone trying to buy a camera. Buy cheap buy twice :whistling2: I know from experience!


----------



## sparky

cjtheplumber said:


> This is where the seesnake is better than others. I believe the lenses are made out of sapphire or something that is very strong. The seesnakes take lots of abuse and those who own them know what I mean.
> 
> The problem we had with other brands was that the lenses would break very easy on a small misalignment they would crack. So we purchased some affordable systems but at the end of the day we ended up paying more because these camera systems would spend more time getting repaired than actually doing inspections. After this we only buy seesnakes.
> 
> Ridgid will outlast most other brands but the only problem I got with them is that they are very expensive and #2 their lifetime warranty is BS I have yet to get a free repair they always find a way to blame one thing or the other and charge. Ridgid systems do break here and there, but the abuse they take compare to any other brand is simply crazy. The push rod cables don't kink very easy and again the camera head takes a beating. Have a ridgid representative hit the camera on the floor they do it. Try any other system and see what happens with this test:whistling2:
> 
> when it comes to offsets and turns the see snake will do excellent up to about 150ft then is hard to push. On a straight line works great anything over 150ft I recommend their big reel as the push rod has a thicker cable than the mini and travels far and is easier to push.
> 
> I hope this helps anyone trying to buy a camera. Bu
> y cheap buy twice :whistling2: I know from experience!


So you are saying not to buy the ridgid mini see snake???what is the big reel???Is it a mini seesnakeon a larger reel that doesn't come with it originally??


----------



## titaniumplumbr

The see snake mini is the medium size reel that's the one you want but for doing bigger pipe you'll need a bigger camera


----------



## sparky

titaniumplumbr said:


> The see snake mini is the medium size reel that's the one you want but for doing bigger pipe you'll need a bigger camera


thank you very much,as you can tell,i havent used a camera that much


----------



## gear junkie

titaniumplumbr said:


> When you say fittings I can only assume you mean the number of offsets you need to go through. The answer to this is how much would you like to spend on a camera repair and ultimately a new head I tell my customers after 3 offsets if it becomes very tough to push I won't go any further for fear I'll damage the equipment


Fittings as in 1/4, 1/8 bends, san tee, wyes etc. Offsets for me are where the pipe joint doesn't line up anymore. I have a mini, full size and micro and my full size gets used the most. I keep a permanent camera skid on head and it protects it from offsets. I also use a star skid also. 

I use the full size whenever I can get a 3" or bigger opening...vent or c/o. Even on the roof my 325 full size comes with me. However I've had jobs that my full size wasn't able to go through the fitting.....wyes at the bottom of the stack especially. 

If you never see above 6", your runs are 100' or less and you only want one camera. get the mini and a CS6 monitor. 

I'm like my full size because I've learned pushing the camera out is what wears you out. I routinely see 120' and farther so the full size is my favorite.


----------



## sparky

*easycam*

anybody have any thoughts about the esasycam????they keep sending me e-mails about the EasyCam camera.any thoughts????????


----------



## titaniumplumbr

Yeah an offset is any engineered change in direction in the line such as an eighth bend. I understand what you mean any camera is going to have a certain amount of trouble going through Any fitting if you can't make a drop consider tying a rope to the head to help navigate I've been very successful with this in the past


----------



## gear junkie

How far out can you do the string trick?


----------



## titaniumplumbr

You'll have to experiment with it I've used it up to 40 ft.


----------



## blindangel83

What about pro built any opinions


----------



## titaniumplumbr

Have never used it


----------



## shaylaschrantz

...


----------



## plbgbiz

shaylaschrantz said:


> ...


....


----------



## SERVICEPLUM

sparky said:


> How much did this unit set you back???any dislikes as of yet??Thanks!!!


With a new spartan locator and the mini reel to get down 1 1/2 lines or traps ran $11,550


----------



## titaniumplumbr

The bad thing about Pokemons that I've seen is that sudden to catch em all


----------



## Plumber

SERVICEPLUM said:


> With a new spartan locator and the mini reel to get down 1 1/2 lines or traps ran $11,550


Whoa until I realized that not everyone has basement or crawls. Out here, we go downstairs and look at the drain, cut it out, and replace it. Total time: <60 minutes.


----------



## Plumberhelper

I am not too happy with Vu-Rite. When I purchased my camera 3 years ago i was assured they would have the skids for the camera head soon. Well three years later she still can't tell me why he has designed a new smaller camera reel which they have skids for, but cant explain why he hasn't made them for the larger one they have already sold a large number of. Just seems backwards to me. Well run camera companies don't operate like this. We are purchasing a ridgid this week. Before you guys say I can modify something that will work we have already done that but we shouldn't have to.


----------

